
SSL Labs Tests For Forward Secrecy Now - js4all
https://community.qualys.com/blogs/securitylabs/2013/06/25/ssl-labs-deploying-forward-secrecy
======
lifeguard
"Internet Explorer 9 and 10, for example, support DHE only in combination with
obsolete DSA keys. "

"Google, for example, does not have any DHE suites in their configuration"

Please upgrade.

